# RV park Wiring



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

depends on what you buy

some are rated with 200 amp main lugs and individual breakers for each recpt

are far as sizing it, in my experience as a camper they are all underpowered, 105 volts is not unusual to see in the summer at a full campground


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use pedestals and the are loop feed. If you run 250 MCM I think you can get 10 on a 200 amp. It's in the code book, I don't have it in front of me but it gives you the derating and what you need to know.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Shewtij27 said:


> I have a customer that wants 10 new 50 amp pedistals put in an RV park. I have never done this before. Does anybody know if you run seperate feeders to each pedistal, or run one large feeder and tap off them. And how do you go about sizing that. Thanks Tim, from Wisconsin.


I looked in the NEC, 50 amp sites are figured at 9600 watts each and the derate is at 50%(I think) now I'm away from my book. So 10 x 9600 \ 240= 400 amps x 50%= 200 amps. So you can't go with 10 on a 200 amp system. 7 or 8 is the number.


----------



## peter1brown (Jul 17, 2012)

In an RV park, the feeds to each site are wired using large, 0, 00, 000 size 
wire to each pedestal. Each run is wired, according to the information I've 
been able to get, using a single phase 120/240 feed, same as your house generally.


----------

